# rocky river steely morning report



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

went out around 8 this morning. parked near the marina at the mouth and walked up stream to the emerald parkway bridge. air temps were nice and chilly and water was around 58ish. spoke to a couple guys spinning that said they had pulled in a couple steelies earlier but i only threw out a few casts. water was stained but not too bad and the levels were not that much higher than days before despite the rain we received yesterday. (which wasnt all that much)


----------



## grizzly adams12 (Aug 23, 2010)

was out in that area yesterday at 6:45 to about 10:30 and went 3/7, the biggest fish was 7 pounds. all fish were fairly small, but there were a few larger fish that i saw caught.


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Grizz what kind of baits were you using? flies, jigs, shiners, eggs, spoons??????


----------



## grizzly adams12 (Aug 23, 2010)

was using spawn. i went back this morning and got nothing to show for my effort. the river was low and clear, and from the other guys that talked to nobody was catching anything.


----------

